# Apprentice Removal Help



## tlindo1 (Oct 3, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could help me. I am trying to get my apprentice removed with my school transcripts but can't seem to get through to the apprentice removal email. Has anyone else had this problem or know of a way to get this taken care of. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## espressoguy (Oct 5, 2015)

https://www.aapc.com/apprentice/applied-experience.aspx

School transcript by itself will not remove your A. Your schooling (assuming 80 contact hours) only counts for 1 year of experience. You still need 1 year of experience. It looks like AAPC's Practicode CPC-A Practicum also counts for a year of experience.


----------

